# Just turned 13 weeks old



## CaseyStryker (Oct 24, 2020)

Meet Sadie. She just turned 13 weeks yesterday and weighs in at 23.5 pounds. Just curious if this is good, she looks relatively thin to me albeit pretty tall, perhaps thats just her build.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

CaseyStryker said:


> Meet Sadie. She just turned 13 weeks yesterday and weighs in at 23.5 pounds. Just curious if this is good, she looks relatively thin to me albeit pretty tall, perhaps thats just her build.
> View attachment 102859


They are very Thin dogs by nature unless you feed them way too much and don't exercise them at all. She is very pretty!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaseyStryker (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks, I was pondering whether to start increasing her serving size. Right now she's getting about 2 and 3 quarter cups a day broken up into 3 feedings. Sometimes she scarfs the entire meal down in one go, other times she lets it sit for several hours before finishing. She never seems to act hungry and appears content, so I'll just let her be the guide.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

She's gorgeous. Already 23.5 lbs at 13 weeks. I suspect she is going to grow up to be a big girl, perhaps 50+ pounds.


----------



## CaseyStryker (Oct 24, 2020)

Thank you. She just looks thin to me, but she has very long legs. Ribs are slightly visible but the more I look at pictures of other Vizslas the more I notice that being normal. The vet didn't say anything about her weight one way or the other, but she did comment about her height.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very pretty girl!! 
My male was lighter than that at 13 weeks old, and now here at the 13 month mark, he's holding at 50 lbs.Over the next year or so, he'll probably gain another 6-8lbs., and that'll be about it for him.
I think your girl will be just fine.


----------

